# Huffing CO2



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 27, 2010)

You know those little CO2 cartridges you use for whipped cream bottles, the same kind of things used in BB guns;







Have any of you guys ever huffed one of them? 

Shit makes you feel absolutely NUTS for a good 30 seconds!


----------



## Red Robin (Nov 27, 2010)

Try huffing Airduster. That canned air you use to clean keyboards!


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Nov 27, 2010)

Bwahaha, As a kid I remember huffing freshly emptied 2 Liter coke bottles.. What a little crackhead I was


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 27, 2010)

Yep, those are the ones we used to do on the Disney rides while on acid.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Nov 27, 2010)

haha whip-its, fa sho those are oldschool lol, becareful huffing airduster it can freeze you fucking lungs,
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gas_duster

except from wiki on "canned air"
Because of the generic name "canned air", some people mistakenly believe that the can only contains normal air or contains a less harmful substance such as nitrous oxide. However, the gases actually used are denser than air, and inhaling can lead to paralysis, serious injury, or death.

id stick to whip its no2 is fun fun fun


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeah, my bad it was N20. Nitrous


----------



## DarthD3vl (Nov 27, 2010)

i think he's talking about nitros to, does co2 fuck you up, any ways whipcream is normally nitrous not co2 but i guess there are co2 one as well??


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Nov 27, 2010)

Get the green bottled Air Duster at publix.
Huff it.. your voice goes deep..
then you trip ape shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 27, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> i think he's talking about nitros to, does co2 fuck you up, any ways whipcream is normally nitrous not co2 but i guess there are co2 one as well??


 
I was under the impression the whole time it was CO2. I'll check the label to be sure. 

Hard to describe the feeling, it was so brief but incredibly intense. It feels like you're entire body is vibrating, even with audio it just sounded like my head was up against a speaker with high ass bass or something.


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 27, 2010)

I can't believe we did all that dumb shit. One of my good friends died while huffing butane.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> Get the green bottled Air Duster at publix.
> Huff it.. your voice goes deep..
> then you trip ape shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
lol yeah, the deep voice is a side effect, that's probably the same stuff.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Nov 27, 2010)

it could be co2, im sure many gas's can fuck you up lol i've huffed freon twice to see what it was like, it makes your voice super deep like some chopped and screwed rap ya know lol and all you can here is this wah wah wah wah pac man like sound lol but i wouldn't sugest any one go out an huff freon gotta be super bad for you


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeah, got that whow whow thing in your head. Kinda fun, we used to pass out alot doing a couple in a row..


----------



## smokebomb1 (Nov 27, 2010)

GEEZUS fucking christ! dont huff air duster or co2 cartriges, fuck if you want to get high smoke some weed! that air duster shit has chemicles in it that could kill you, and cartriges? its explosive potental could take your head off. WTF is wrong with ppl anymore. 

Intentionally huffing Co2 can lead to permanent brain damage. Inhaling Co2 instead of oxygen kills brain cells. a brain deprived of oxygen is a condition known as cerebral hypoxia. Possible complications associated with ceberal hypoxia include seizures, coma and even death.
​


----------



## DarthD3vl (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> Get the green bottled Air Duster at publix.
> Huff it.. your voice goes deep..
> then you trip ape shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


and then your brain dies its great fun lol


----------



## Red Robin (Nov 27, 2010)

yeah airduster is very very dangerous! It can turn you in to a retard. 
I used to huff one or two cans aday for about a month straight. Kills alot of brain cells, I assume.

But airduster has gave me the best high I have ever had in my life! Thats why to me it was so addicting. I knew the whole time I could die any hit but I was young and foolish, plus the high was just that damn good!


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Nov 27, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> lol yeah, the deep voice is a side effect, that's probably the same stuff.


Yep, it got you sounden like darth vader and shit. 
Lol.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Nov 27, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Yeah, got that whow whow thing in your head. Kinda fun, we used to pass out alot doing a couple in a row..


friend of mine blacked out right after he huffed it every time hahah looking back we should have stopped him


----------



## DarthD3vl (Nov 27, 2010)

I prefer no2 any ways and that the shit they give you at the dentist


----------



## DarthD3vl (Nov 27, 2010)

any gas heavier than air will make your voice lower any gas lighter than air will make it higher


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 27, 2010)

After partying with this one girl on x and zanax, we had to drive a couple of hours to Orlando and did whipits the whole time. She'd hold the wheel will I passed out on the highway, after about two hours your head hurts really bad...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Isn't nitrous supposed to be pretty popular in the rave scene?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 27, 2010)

surfdout said:


> after partying with this one girl on x and zanax, we had to drive a couple of hours to orlando and did whipits the whole time. She'd hold the wheel will i passed out on the highway, after about two hours your head hurts really bad...


 
fuuuuuuuuuuuck!


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 27, 2010)

Yep, that was my heroin girl, and we raved liked motherfuckers.


----------



## purple stanky (Nov 27, 2010)

indeed nitrous oxide is laughing gas used at the dentist, and for nitrous kits on cars,sleds,atvs,etc. 
and in whip its and in normal whip cream cans the shit is everywhere and it is sooooooo fucking fun i must say 
i really enjoy the stuff


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Nov 27, 2010)

smokebomb1 said:


> Intentionally huffing Co2 can lead to permanent brain damage. Inhaling Co2 instead of oxygen kills brain cells. a brain deprived of oxygen is a condition known as cerebral hypoxia. Possible complications associated with ceberal hypoxia include seizures, coma and even death.
> ​


Ahh, the wonders of pubescent ignorance


----------



## smokebomb1 (Nov 28, 2010)

whip cream was propelled by nitrous oxide back in the day and it does not make you pass out, its also used by dentist's and you are awake the whole time. beleive me you get a hell of a lot more from the dentist than you do from that little whipcream can. so if your passing out while huffing it, it's because your not taking a breath inbetween inhales and your brain isnt getting oxygen. oxygen is incorperated into the nitro at the dentist.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Nov 28, 2010)

smokebomb1 said:


> whip cream was propelled by nitrous oxide *back in the day* and it does not make you pass out, its also used by dentist's and you are awake the whole time. beleive me you get a hell of a lot more from the dentist than you do from that little whipcream can. so if your passing out while huffing it, it's because your not taking a breath inbetween inhales and your brain isnt getting oxygen. oxygen is incorperated into the nitro at the dentist.


still is in the kind i buy


----------



## spandy (Nov 28, 2010)

Huffing is about as dumb as it gets


----------



## DarthD3vl (Nov 28, 2010)

spandy said:


> Huffing is about as dumb as it gets


cept for n02...


----------



## Swag (Nov 28, 2010)

N20 is pretty much harmless other than it's b12 deficiency it can cause which can be fixed by simple taking a vitamin supplement and the black shards that go into your lungs from the dirty canisters the N20 is in, which can be fixed by placing a rag over the part where you inhale. Ahhh what I would do for a cartridge or 20 right now . If your actually talking about CO2 (carbon dioxide) then your getting high off oxygen deprivation which kills brain cells! I remember kids doing weird choking techniques on each other in middle school to get a cheap 10 second buzz... glad I decided to wait till high school to try and get high and marijuana was around.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Nov 28, 2010)

I rember people doing that choking and passing out thing while rolling and calling spirt raisers lol fuck that shit mdma was enough for me

and I love me some n2o, 
watch this video if you like n2o or pauly shore or just like to laugh
[video=youtube;Pl4CXj7jcZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pl4CXj7jcZg[/video]


----------



## harveyjarvey (Nov 28, 2010)

do not huff c02 its like trying to kill yourself in a garage with car. Just say N20 instead.


----------



## Swag (Nov 28, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> [video=youtube;Pl4CXj7jcZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pl4CXj7jcZg[/video]


Oh what I'd do to be in a room like that 
"nitrous oxide are you crazy?" main side effect of nitrous


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 28, 2010)

ha!

funny...i watched biodome last night.

have any of you seen taxi with queen latifa and jimmy fallon?
that has a funny, ass nitrous scene.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 28, 2010)

PLEASE educate your friends about the DIFFERENCE between CO2 and NO2....

whip its, laughing gas or nitrous is NO2....which is recreational AND medically used. and can be huffed.

*CO2 is NOT used for huffing!!!!!!* 
might as well just breathe into a paper bag and inhale the air or CO2 you just exhaled.
or like said before.....keep your garage door closed, turn your car on and just sit and wait to die.....its the same thing.


----------



## `Dave (Nov 28, 2010)

yeah nos is great well on other drugs its fucking intense!! on k, mdma and acid is just outta dis world


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Nov 28, 2010)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> keep your garage door closed, turn your car on and just sit and wait to die.....its the same thing.


I think that would actually be carbon monoxide which would be way worse than huffing CO2. Gotta love the hippie crack though.


----------



## Boomer2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

are you lot fucked? that shit will kill you stone dead!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 28, 2010)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> PLEASE educate your friends about the DIFFERENCE between CO2 and NO2....
> 
> whip its, laughing gas or nitrous is NO2....which is recreational AND medically used. and can be huffed.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the title should be NO2, not CO2, my mistake. Thanks for the info


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 29, 2010)

yeaaahhhh not trying to inhale some pure gas like that

my body needs oxygen to live, so ill stick to breathing that & eating lsd


----------



## harveyjarvey (Nov 29, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Yeah, the title should be NO2, not CO2, my mistake. Thanks for the info


Wrong! Guys its N20 Get it right. I am an -nitrous junkie, I used to have one 30 pound tank,three 20 pound tanks, one 5 pounder. I got them filled at a filling station where all the guys working there carried guns at all times (see nitrous mafia). Before that I used to 24x24packs with 24 bulbs in each pack from purewhip. and used a gold plated cracker as well as a stainless steel iSi whip dispenser.

Never use a mask of any kind always balloons and youll be cool.

C02 is Carbon Dioxide for bb guns- it is useless.
NO2 is nitrogen dioxide- also useless

N20- Nitrous Oxide -the real deal- a gift of the gods- Comes in large tanks or in those little 24 packs

And it is N... 2... O... So please get is straight. Now excuse me cause I got a Phatty of Headee Medi to inhale out of a punching bag now...  JK


----------



## `Dave (Nov 29, 2010)

hahahaha nitrous mafia


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 29, 2010)

harveyjarvey said:


> Wrong! Guys its N20 Get it right. I am an -nitrous junkie, I used to have one 30 pound tank,three 20 pound tanks, one 5 pounder. I got them filled at a filling station where all the guys working there carried guns at all times (see nitrous mafia). Before that I used to 24x24packs with 24 bulbs in each pack from purewhip. and used a gold plated cracker as well as a stainless steel iSi whip dispenser.
> 
> Never use a mask of any kind always balloons and youll be cool.
> 
> ...


Rep to you, thanks for the info.

N2O, got it


----------



## Swag (Nov 29, 2010)

harveyjarvey said:


> I got them filled at a filling station where all the guys working there carried guns at all times (see nitrous mafia).


These guys ruin festivals/concerts completely turning them into some underground street business. I got threatened by them for selling/giving whippits at a festival, like really your gonna shoot a teenager over some gas... big men... An it's not as if I was running around saying "GET YOUR BALLOONS HERE!" I was just offering them to people who were willing to trade other psychedelics/chronic or were hot hippie chicks


----------

